# Indiana bow hunt



## nbogert (Jan 8, 2014)

Has anyone ever done a DIY bow hunt in southern Indiana? Just curious on other's experiences and if it is worth giving it a shot. Thanks guys


----------



## nbogert (Jan 8, 2014)

I was lucky enough to get this buck on a DIY in southern Ohio with my bow in 2014. Love that property and will be back in 2015 for sure but I'm also looking to explore another part of the word!:


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Nice Ohio buck !! Public land ?

I was also interested in bowhunting Southern Indiana next Fall but have since turned my interest in North Dakota or Nebraska.

Not sure if your on Fb ? but I have been following a few good pages,

Bucks of Indiana (their version on an online buck pole with the county listed)

Indiana DNR Law District 8

Indiana Law District 9 (8 & 9 cover a lot of the Southern Counties)

Hoosier National Forest


----------



## nbogert (Jan 8, 2014)

I started hunting public land but found a farmer to let us hunt his property. Decent amount of hunting pressure but nothing like I'm used to at home. I will check those pages out thanks! I too have considered Nebraska but heard some parts had a huge die off from ehd. Which part are you looking into??


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

We have hunted southern Indiana for 4 years some success. Mostly state land some private. Minimal pressure. But less deer than we would see in southern Ohio. We have a friend in southern Indiana so as of right now we hunt there due to convenience.







. This was my 6pt from this November bow hunt. Usually count on one good opportunity a trip. In southern Ohio we had better success but more people/pressure.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

nbogert said:


> I started hunting public land but found a farmer to let us hunt his property. Decent amount of hunting pressure but nothing like I'm used to at home. I will check those pages out thanks! I too have considered Nebraska but heard some parts had a huge die off from ehd. Which part are you looking into??


Indiana, Missouri and it seems like just about every other State has been hit with EHD and/or there #'s are down, so its a crap shoot as to where to go ??
Looking at the NE corner first, then driving further west to the Northern Central part.


----------



## Silver Addiction (Mar 2, 2012)

I live in NW Indiana and can tell you first hand EHD hammered parts of Indiana several years ago. Lot of those areas have recovered though to decent numbers (huntable numbers) some areas have great numbers. The denisty of hunters is really high in the NW part of the state as far as state lands go NW Indiana is more hunter dense IMO than Mich. I know Mich hunters who have come down and said they have never seen so many hunters as with NW Indiana state lands mostly due to proximity to large populations of people 500,000 ppl live in lake county IN alone. Around 750,000 just between Lake, Porter, and Laporte. If I were to take a trip to Indiana I would look without a doubt to southern part lower denisty of hunters, more land, and good hunting with a chance to encounter a 120"+. Actually you can encounter and shoot a 120"+ anywhere in Indiana if you really know how to hunt state land especially in the southern part. Your odds of seeing nice bucks are higher in teh southern part without a doubt I hunt both south and north. With that said I usually shoot a P & Y buck or close to one most seasons but that is not the norm for most hunters. I put in a lot of work scouting though so don't come and expect and easy hunt by any means at least for a nice buck on state land you will earn a nice state land buck without a doubt. We got long gun seasons but Illinois does not the shawnee NF in IL might be worth looking at too.


----------



## Silver Addiction (Mar 2, 2012)

I can help answer most questions about Indiana but as for your question yes it is worth hunting S IN state land especially in Archery season just do some HW put in stand time and be mobile and willing to adapt. You may not score on your first trip but if you keep going to the same general area you will learn the ins and outs and locate productive areas.


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

I like the area around Greene & Sullivan counties. Old strip mine (coal) country with lots of public land. State properties include; Green Sullivan Forest, Minnehaha Wildlife Area, Shakamak and Hillenbrand units, probably 30,000 acres combined. Several places you can rent cabins in the area and have good hunting within 30 minutes about any direction. Take a fishing pole too, great area for panfish and bass.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

I took this buck this year off our southern Indiana lease.


----------



## arson117 (Oct 6, 2012)

Wally Gator said:


> I took this buck this year off our southern Indiana lease.



Eh... Should've passed


----------



## nbogert (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for all of the advice. I went down to scout some public land last weekend in southern Indiana and was pretty impressed with what I seen. I also was able to land a small piece of private land that was loaded with sign, including big rubs. Super excited for a return trip this October


----------

